# Obama



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think this as an excellent summary of Obama's performance.

Posted by jmidjet on fishingbuddy. For pics you can see it at: http://www.fishingbuddy.com/obama_1_a3



> There are some gifted people who have the ability to put into words that which most of us are thinking. Maureen Scott is an ardent American patriot who was born in Pittsburgh, PA, and retired to Richmond, VA, in 2000. Free from the nine-to-five grind of writing for employers and clients, she began writing political commentary to please herself and express her convictions.
> The Architect of Destruction
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-2EU1H4kQUlg/U ... ma-mad.jpg
> 
> ...


----------

